# Riots in Lithuania



## Komjaunimas (Jan 16, 2009)

Curently people of Lithuania is trying to take over the building of governemnt, the revolution has risen ... about 10k people are attacking cops. Many injured and so on... chaos in the main street of Vilnius  ... im going to riot now ... ill keep you guys updated on the news later


----------



## jonahxx (Jan 16, 2009)

thanx for the info, keep up undated im gonna do my own research too, also check the things goin on in oakland ca


----------



## katiehabits (Jan 16, 2009)

i wish i knew where Lithuania was.... keep up the good fight!


----------



## moe (Jan 20, 2009)

ha, hope you let us in on new info soon!!
and jonah, you look familiar as in someplace from chicago!

-peace,
squirt.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 23, 2009)

The rioters did about ~1mil $ damage to the government building. 150 people arrested, 20 people charged, many got injured from "fake bullets" and old tear gas.

Here are some photos and opinions . You can use google translator for the text.
http://www.kleckas.lt/blog/riauses-ir-protestas-prie-seimo
http://www.kleckas.lt/blog/riauses-prie-seimo-2-dalis
more pics
http://www.efoto.lt/naujienos/riauses_vilniuje

On 09 02 03 there will be another riot. But ill be in Great Britain oh that day :/


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jan 23, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> i wish i knew where Lithuania was.... keep up the good fight!



Its in central europe, near baltic sea. We just signed a no visa treaty with US


----------

